# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة ال جى (LG Hardware) مساعدة :  مشكلة lg gx200

## rida216

مشكلة فقد ارجل الميك                                                                                                        ارجل الميك مخلوعة هل اجد تعويض لها من فضلكم                                                                                                                                  LG.GX200

----------


## nacer aouadi



----------

